# Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

Da es von unserer Rute ja eine Vorserie geben wird, damit die auch in der Praxis getestet werden können vor dem endgültigen Serienstart, besteht hier die Möglichkeit, dass Ihr Euch als Tester bewerbt.
Die Tester wird Christian an Hand der Bewerbungen hier selber aussuchen und sich dann mit Euch in Kontakt setzen, sobald es soweit ist.

Klar muss Euch sein, dass die Rute hart und ausgiebig getestet werden soll und natürlich auch ein Bericht überdie Erfahrungen an Penn gehen muss, das ist Bedingung!!!!

Schreibt also bei Eurer Bewerbung auch mit rein, an welchen Gewässern auf welche Fische Ihr mit welchen Methoden angelt.


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

erster sein will!

So, jetzt in Ruhe die Bewerbung schreiben.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um eine Stellung als Tester.
Ich bin ein guter Tester und möchte gerne für das Board Testen.
Ich möchte gerne Fische fangen mit der neuen Rute. Bitte gebt mir die gelegenheit mit der neuen rute Fische zu fangen und dann darüber zu schreiben und zu berichten...

... ist der stil so richtig für eine Bewerbung?

OK, ich Probier es nochmal anders.

NickName: MacGill (Der Rest steht im Profil)
Bevorzugte Zielfishe: Zander, Barsch, Hecht (--> Raubfisch halt!)
Bevorzugte Angelmethoden: Spinnfischen vom Ufer und Vertikalangeln und Schleppangeln vom Boot

Meist bin ich in der Maasregieon, dazu gehören die Maasplassen, der Julianakanaal und der Niederweertkanal.
Ich fahre aber auch regelmäßig an die Nordseeküste (Westkappelle/Vlissingen) auf Wolfsbarsche und bin so Oft es geht beim Meschendorftreffen an der Ostsee (Hornhecht und vielleicht dann endlich mal ein MeFo oder ein Dorsch...)

Bestechungsversuche:
- Einladung zum Grillen wenn Thomas9904 in der Nähe von Aachen ist
- Extra Flasche Ouzo beim nächsten Meschendorftreffen
- Kiste Bier beim Nächsten AB-Treffen exclusiv für die Moderatoren


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Dann musst Du aber noch schreiben, wo, auf was und wie Du die Rute testen willst!!!!


----------



## Palerado (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Da würde ich gerne bei sein.
Also denn mal los:

Testen könnte ich sie bei uns an den Vereinsseen beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch . Des WEiteren würde ich sie gerne auf ihre "Allroundtauglichkeit" testen beim Aalangeln oder beim Einsatz am Forellensee.

Das wärs fürs erste  :m 

Nochmal ne kurze Frage. In Anbetracht dessen dass es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern wird bis zu den Tests könnte es natürlich sein dass die Testphase genau in die geläufigen Schonzeiten fällt.


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

@Thomas9904
Ich wollte mir nur die Pole-Position sichern, und dann in ruhe schreiben :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



> Bestechungsversuche:


Seeeehr lobenswert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage. In Anbetracht dessen dass es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern wird bis zu den Tests könnte es natürlich sein dass die Testphase genau in die geläufigen Schonzeiten fällt.


Stimmt, deswegen hoffen wir auf eine rege Beteiligung, da die Schonzeiten je nach Bundesland auch unterschiedlich ausfallen, um zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt eine mnöglichst breite Palette abdecken zuz können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

@ Mac Gill: Bescheid:))


----------



## ollidi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Hardcoretester der Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition"
... :q :q

Spaß beiseite. Wer will die wohl nicht testen. :m Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. :m

Testfische würden (wenn man natürlich welche fängt) Zander, Barsch, Hecht sein. In der Reihenfolge.
Als Testgewässer kann ich einen Teich, ein Fließgewässer und den Mittellandkanal nutzen.
Als Köder, die Palette der Gufis, Wobbler in verschiedenen Größen, Blinker und Spinner. 

Ich hoffe das reicht. :m


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin Thomas, Moin Christian,

ich würd´das Teil gerne testen. Ich fische im Moment hauptsächlich auf dem Schweriner See auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander (Wobbler, GuFi, Zocker), in Dänemark (Langeland) auf Mefo (Blinker Wobbler) sowie im Mai in West-Norwegen auf alles, was da so schwimmt (z.B. Köhler von Boot oder Ufer). 
Hab´zwar schon einen gewaltigen Gerätepark incl. Penn (...was sich so alles in 35 Jahren angeln ansammelt....), bin aber immer interessiert an außergewöhnlich gutem Gerät. Deshalb würde ich mich gerne als Tester anbieten und dann einen ausführlichen Bericht abgeben.
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Ralf


----------



## PetriHelix (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Na gut,

da ich ja schon ein paar PENN Sachen habe (Brandungsangeln) wäre so eine Spinnrute vielleicht mal was feines, wobei ich da ja ziemlich Sportex-Verwöhnt bin 

Zielfische: 
Hecht, Zander, Barsch

Einsatzgebiet: 
- leichtes bis mittleres Spinnfischen vom Ufer an Kanälen/Flüssen (Twister, Gufi, Wobbler, Spinner => je nach WG der Rute)
- Spinn- bzw. Schleppfischen vom Boot aus

Gewässer:
- derzeit rund um Holland hier in Grenznähe (Maas, Juliana-Kanal, Maas-Seen)
- je nach Testzeit und Dauer nächstes Jahr Rhein bei Köln 

... und Leute die versuchen die Jury zu bestechen sollten disqualifiziert werden


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Von wegen disqualifizieren, nee nee nee!

Wir sind auch nicht in der Bibelstunde hier, daher gilt: "Die ersten werden die ersten sein!" :q :q :q


----------



## totti (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Na klar , da wäre ich doch auch gern mal Tester. 

Besonders ausgiebig fische ich auf Mefos in der Ostsee (primär Fehmarn).  Weiterhin auf Hecht,Barsch und Zander in Scheswig-Holsteins Seen sowie Forellenfischen in Dänemarks Flüssen. 

An ausgiebigem Testen solls nicht mangeln, da ich einen See direkt vor der Tür habe.  |supergri 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich dabei wäre

Viele Grüße
Totti  |wavey:


----------



## Killerwels (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Tester der Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition" bewerben.

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Wels und Barsch 
Köder: GuFi, Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler
Gewässer: Vereinsgewässer, Baggerloch und Rhein
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom Ufer/Boot

Ausfürhlicher Bericht sowie Fotos sind natürlich selbstverständlich 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Timmy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Auch ich bewerbe mich unterwürfigst !

 Würde die Rute gerne in erster Linie im schwedischen Schärengarten auf die dort vorhandenen Großhechte mit ZALT-Wobbler,Spinner sowie Gufi testen wollen.Aufgrund der außerordentlichen Größe des dortigen Essox wäre ein ordentlicher "Drillbericht" mit entsprechenden Fotos recht wahrscheinlich.Aktion,Handling etc.könnten darüberhinaus in hießigen Vereinsgewässern getestet werden.

     Bestechungsversuch:-kaufe 1000 Stück Deines hervorragenden Kochbuches:m
                                 -werde auch immer artig sein#t
                                 -2!!|supergri Flaschen feiner Ouzo
                                 -2!!|supergri Kästen Bier 
     -2!!|supergri  Flaschen edelsten Single Malts Deiner Wahl...........
    -Sollte mich irgendeiner zu überbieten wagen,leg ich noch 2 Wochen Norwegen incl. Boot und Taschengeld obendrauf.|supergri|supergri|supergri
   -sollte ich dann nochimmer kein Tester sein,kauf ich Dir halt schnell ´ne Villa im Skarnesund oder so...........,o.k.?|supergri

   Ach übrigens Thomas:weiß nicht,ob ichs Dir schon ´mal gesagt habe,aber
 "Ich liebe Dich!!!!":k


----------



## Dorschi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hier Ich ich ich!!!!!!

Fische vorwiegend im Fließgewässer auf Barsche Döbel Zander und Hecht mit kleinen Jigs, Wobblern und Spinnern. Feines Fischen ist angesagt. 
Fische meist eine 2,70 er Rute mit wg -35. Bin eher kein heavy tackle- junkee


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin,                                                                                                     
das testen wäre auch mein Fall #6 
Testgebiete wären die Elbe, verschiedene Seen, Teiche und Kanäle in und um Niedersachsen.
Zielfische - Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Forelle
Methode - Spinnfischen vom Ufer vom Boot ev. Seebrücke

Gehts auch ohne Bestechung ? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Zum Thema Bestechung:
Ich weiss nicht wer das Gerücht aufgebracht hat, ich würde Ouzo trinken.
Mein Hobby wären Single Malts))))


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich bewerbe mich unterwürfigst !
> 
> 
> Ach übrigens Thomas:weiß nicht,ob ichs Dir schon ´mal gesagt habe,aber
> "Ich liebe Dich!!!!":k



*gröhl*

Wenn Not an Testern besteht, stelle ich mich zur Verfügung - das meine ich Ernst - ich schätze, hier sind einige Boardies, die das Ding noch intensiver strapazieren würden als ich, sollte aber Not am Mann/Tester sein, bin ich dabei! Testbericht gäb es natürlich auch, Ehrensache!


Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle
Einsatzgebiet:  leichtes bis mittleres Spinnfischen vom Ufer/ Buhnen am Rhein (Twister, Gufi, Wobbler, Spinner )
Gewässer: Rhein, Wupper und Dhünn und diverse Vereinseen in BRD
Weissensee / Kärnten ( Spinnfischen vom Boot )


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

PS:
Die ersten 10 Ruten zur Aktionsoptimierung werden gerade auch schon verlost.
Es handelt sich um die bereits bekannten Millenium Spin, näherres dazu erfahrt Ihr hier


----------



## DerStipper (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für Bewerben damit ich diese Rute testen kann.
Ich als "blutiger" Anfänger im Spinnen[hab zwar frpher mal oft gespinnt jeden Tag 2-3h] möchte damit beweisen das auch Anfänger mit dieser Rute super zurecht kommen.
Gewässer: Mosel
Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, Döbel, Rapfen, Forelle(gibt es in der Mosel auch wieder viele), Hecht, Wels von den letzten gibt es bei uns wie Sand am mehr mitlerweile:c #d naja aber da sind dann auch Belastungstests dabei. Weil ein Döbel wird bei uns größer als normal hab dieses Jahr einen von 4,5kg gefangen und das sind nicht die größten.
Welse wurden schon die ersten über 1,30m gefangen.

Ich hoffe das diese Bewerbung gut geworden ist wenn etwas fehlt bitte bescheid geben#6 
Achso ich hab jeden Tag Zeit zum fischen:k also zum Testen hätte ich genug Zeit oder?#c Ich könnte jeden Tag ca. 2h angeln


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

moin!
na dann wuerde ich mich doch auch ganz gerne bewerben.

-meine testgebiete sind um und an der maas in sued limburg, kanaele in der region, manchmal ist auch ein forellensee angesagt
-angelmethoden sind das leichte und mittleres spinnfischen mit gufis, wobblern, spinnern, blinkern, und dem drachkowitschsystem. 
-ich fische vom ufer aus, da der weihnachtsmann immernoch kein boot geliefert hat 
-zielfische sind barsch, hecht, und zander
-ich komme ca. 2-3 mal pro woche ans wasser

gruss,
mike


----------



## Timmy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Bestechung:
> Ich weiss nicht wer das Gerücht aufgebracht hat, ich würde Ouzo trinken.
> Mein Hobby wären Single Malts))))


 @Thomas:habe meine Bewerbung selbstredend für Dich modifiziert:l


----------



## ollidi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Bin ja mal gespannt, wieviel Postings dieser Thread innerhalb eines Tages bekommt. :q :q


----------



## südlicht (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hai Leute!

Mag mich hiermit auch als Tester bewerben.

Ich würde die Rute an folgenden Gewässern testen:

a) an Seen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander
b) am Rhein auf o.g. und Rapfen
c) an der Küste auf Dorsch und Meerforelle

..und dabei die ganze Köderpalette in Bezug auf Wurfeigenschaft und Köderführung der Rute verwenden.

Komme im Jahr auf ca. 150-200 Angeltage an oben genannten Gewässern und lege keine Winterpause ein.

Hoffe auf mein Glück und wünsche dieses auch allen anderen Bewerbern...

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## sundeule (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich gelobe ausgiebig zu testen, keine unflätigen Worte zu benutzen, die Moderatoren zu ehren und die Gefangenen(Fische) allerhöchstens um ein Drittel länger zu schwindeln! 

Je nach Auslieferung der Rute sieht es etwa so aus:

Januar bis März:

Der Hecht und Zander sind in den Boddengewässern noch frei und je nach Wetterlage und Zeit werden mindestens drei Bootstouren auf Hecht stattfinden. Am liebsten würde ich mit Meterhechten testen aber das liegt nur zu einem Teil in meiner Hand#c 

Ich fahre beruflich viel umher - ganze Angeltage sind da manchmal schwer zu realisieren aber die Spinnrute fährt mit und ein paar Stunden Mefo-fischen fallen regelmäßig ab. Keine Woche ohne Angeln!

Dorsch macht sich dann in Blinkerwurfweite vom Strand langsam rarer aber vom Boot mit kleinen Pilkern steht er auf der Liste.

April bis Mitte Mai:

Mefo wie gehabt. Der Hornfisch kommt hinzu und ist meine regelmäßige Abendbeschäftigung. Ich ziehe mir die Wathose im Keller an und laufe die 200 m zum Strelasund 

ab Mitte Mai:

sind Hecht und Zander meist wieder frei.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

*Nun hier sind WIR ...!!!*
mit einer kurz Bewerbung

Wer sind wir 
die *CFR -Group *
(ca.25 Member) und täglich werden es mehr.

Testgewässer :
*Wären die unterschiedlichsten Fließgewässer und Seen sowie Teiche im Großraum Deutchlands...*

Testmethode :
*Alle erdenklichen & bekannten Angelarten* 

Testzielfische:
*Wenn sie Beissen Hecht/Zander & co*

Testberichte:
*Erfolgen in Schrift & Bild*

!OBJEKTIVE BEWERT. & BERICHTERSTATTUNG werden GARANTIERT nach *CFR Manier*!

Die Rute/Ruten würden (selbstlos) von einem zum anderen gerreicht und verblieben jeweils für einen Angel-Einsatz/Test in dessen Händen

Hoffe im *Namen der CFR* das WIR unter den Verteilerschlüssel fallen von Penn-Deutschland

Die CFR nimmt abstand von jeder ART der Bestechung...

Grüsse
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Laksos (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

(Vorweg zur Klarheit:
Falls es zum "Stechen" mit irgendwelchen Boardies kommt und zwischen Testern ausgewählt/entschieden werden muß, trete ich als Mod natürlich gerne sofort mein Testangebot an einen Boardie ab!   )

Wir würden schon ganz gerne mit unserem "4 Boardie-Haushalt", davon 3 Angler ("Laksine", Jungangler "Raubfischjäger" und meinereiner) einen entsprechenen Vortest und mit abschließendem Foto- Testbericht machen. 
Gewässer wären der Rhein sowie unser Vereinssee. Angeln würden wir mit Gummiködern (Twistern, Gufis), Spinnern und Blinkern auf Barsch, Forellen, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, ...? 
Als Test-Rolle käme eine Shimano mit monofiler Schnur dran. 
Wir kommen vorwiegend an den Wochenenden zum Angeln.
Grundsätzlich hatte ich mir bei der "PENN-Anglerboard-Rute" eine etwas weichere/dynamischere Aktion gewünscht.
So, das fürs erste.  :m 
.
.


----------



## bine (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich würde mich und Dorsch1 gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen. 
Wir könnten in der nächsten Zeit öfters an ein paar schöne Seen und Flüsse in der näheren Umgebung losstarten (Salzburger Land, Berchtesgadener Land). Unsere Zielfische wären Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Wir haben auch einen grossen Verein (Saalachfischer e.V.) in der Nähe, mit denen könnten wir mit Sicherheit reden, dass diese Rute dann auch von dortigen Mitgliedern getestet wird!  #6  Sie fischen hauptsächlich auf Forellen und Äschen, aber auch Hecht wird gern genommen!

Also, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück!  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ist schön, dass sich so viele bereiterklären  

Ich lasse euch den Vortritt...
Ein "testen" muss ich nicht mehr haben... ist gar nicht immer so toll wie man denkt


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Auch dieser Test wäre sehr interessant für mich.
Wichtig wäre noch der Zeitraum da ich ab Ende Januar für 2 bis 3 Monate Semesterferien und somit verdammt viel Zeit zum testen habe. Aber auch vor und nach diesen Monaten ist genug Zeit vorhanden. Das schöne Studentenleben halt: FH direkt am Rhein, viele Pausen zwischen den Vorlesungen und oft genug mal Vorlesungen die ausfallen. Dazu kommt die Zeit nach und selten auch vor den Vorlesungen. Ach, ganz zu schweigen die viele Freizeit. *g*
Testgewässer sind Rhein zwischen Lahnstein und Köln(beide Strecken Jahresschein), Mosel zwischen Koblenz und Lehmen (Jahresschein), (alles hauptsächlich Zander und Barsch, ggf Rapfen, Döbel und Hecht), regelmässige Besuche (Tagesscheine) an Laacher See (Fischen vom Boot auf Hecht) und Schalkenmehrener Maar (Fischen vom Ufer auf Hecht)
Bevorzugte Methode ist das Fischen mit Gummifisch. Aber auch diverse andere Gummiköder, Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler sind oft an der Schnur um die Fische zu überzeugen dass sie Hunger haben. ;-)
Befischt werden (Reihenfolge ist Häufigkeit der Fänge): Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Döbel, Wels.
Denke mal dass ich die Rute sehr ausgiebig testen werde. Das Testen der Rute wäre für mich auch ein Grund intensiver neue Gewässer und Methoden auszuprobieren um die Vielseitigkeit und auch Schwächen und Stärken der Rute festzustellen. 
Gruß

TT

PS: Etwaige Fragen oder ähnliches bitte per private Nachricht.


----------



## DerStipper (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Acharaigas hol dir mal nen Jahres oder nur Monats schein nächstes Jahr für die Mosel Müden-Bruttig dann können wir mal zusammen losziehen da ist sehr viel Raubfisch aber auch andere Fischies gibts hier bei uns


----------



## Lachsy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich will auch testen !!!!!

Gewässer sind Maas und Maasseen in Holland

Angelart : schleppen vom Boot mit Wobblern, Gufi , blinker . getwistert wird auch

Zielfisch : Hecht, barsch Zander

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fangnix (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich würde auch gerne testen.

(Natürlich) auf Hecht mit Wobbler, Blinker und allem anderem Zeugs was ich in der Box habe. Angeln würde ich vor allem in der Wümme und an den Vereinsteichen des Scheeßler Angelverein, sehr kleine Seen.
Angelart Spinnfischen, aber ich würde auch mit Köfi (Pose, System) angeln, sogar vielleich die Rute zum Karpfenangeln missbrauchen (wenn ich darf )

Fangnix


----------



## toddy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte auch Tester werden!!!!!
Fische hauptsächlich in nem Kanal auf  Zander u. Barsch mit gummis.
Desweiteren nachdem bei uns die Schonzeit beginnt(Zander 1.2.2005) in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle u. Dorsch!! .
Wenn es dann dort wieder zu warm wird inden Auen Nordfrieslands auf Hecht u. Barsch mit Wobblern alller grössen.
Erfahrungsberichte will ich gerne schreiben.
Ausserdem kenne ich PENN bisher mehr als Rollenhersteller,und das sollte man vielleicht ändern? #6  #6


----------



## Lotte (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ne kurze Frage. In Anbetracht dessen dass es wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern wird bis zu den Tests könnte es natürlich sein dass die Testphase genau in die geläufigen Schonzeiten fällt.


 moin-moin,

 das ist genau das problem bei mir!!!! ich könnte die rute nur am forellenpuff oder an meinen privaten teich testen!!!

 aber ich stelle mich gerne als tester für die ersten ab-edition-ruten zur verfügung!!! bis dahin sind alle schonzeiten abgelaufen!!!

 hätte die möglichkeit auf hecht zander und barsch zu fischen!!!  einmal mit dem boot beim schleppen und auch als spinnrute (meist mit gummifischen) !!!


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Auch ich würde mich als Tester zur Verfügung stellen!

Ich könnte die Rute an unseren Vereinsteichen testen ( Hecht, Zander u. Barsch ). Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit die Rute in einem kleineren Fluß zu testen, namentlich der Eder. Daneben möchte ich auch noch ein, zwei mal an den Edersee zum fischen.
Überdies könnte ich die Rute mit auf meinen Malediventrip nehmen, um zu testen, ob man damit auch in Übersee fischen kann.  :m 

Bericht mit Bildern ist selbstredend mitumfaßt.


----------



## Nordangler (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Will mich doch glatt auch bewerben. Als ausgesprochener Raubfischangler mit der Spinnrute bin ich hoffentlich geeignet. Bei mir müßen sich die Ruten harten Strapazen unterwerfen, da ich im Meer sowie im Binnenland den Raubfischen nachstelle.

Sven


----------



## karpfenwuerger (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hi


Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester 

Ich angle auf alle Raubfische die in der Donau vorkommen.
Neben der Donau hab ich auch noch die Möglichkeit in einem Stausee zu angeln


----------



## Beifänger (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen!

Die Rute hart und ausgiebig zu testen, wird für mich kein Problem sein. Ich wohne 2 km von der Förde entfernt und bin Student. Habe also ne Menge Zeit zum Testen.  
Die Rute würde vorwiegend zum Fischen auf Dorsch und Meerforelle in der Ostsee zu Einsatz kommen...


 |wavey: Beifänger


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hi,
ich möchte mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.
Mein Brotfisch ist die Meerforelle, aber letztlich beangel ich alles, was sich auf die Kunstköder stürzt, da Ansitzangeln nicht so meine Welt ist.

Gewässer wären:
die Ostsee
Plöner See
Trave um Lübeck

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## BigEarn (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben.
Als Student besitze ich viel Zeit zum Testen und würde die Rute ausgiebig bei der Jagd auf Zander, Barsch, Hecht und Forelle einsetzen. Die dafür ins Auge gefassten Gewässer sind zum einen der Dortmund-Ems Kanal (Zander, Barsch), der Rhein (Niederrhein, Zander, Barsch, gelegentlich Hecht), verschiedene Vereinsseen des BASV ( Hecht, Barsch, Zander) und private Raubfisch und Forellenseen. Mehrmals im Jahr fische ich darüber hinaus in Irlands Seen und Flüssen auf Hecht und Forelle sowohl vom Ufer als auch auf verschiedene Arten vom Boot.
Als Köder kommen für mich als Spinnfischer alle Arten von Kunstködern in Frage, von winzig bis groß und leicht bis schwer ist je nach Situation alles mal an der Reihe.

Digicam für schöne Fotos im Bericht hab ich auch


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Probiere ich es hier auch nochmal. Bin ebenfalls Student mit ner Menge Zeit für das Angeln 
Bevorzugte Angelart ist das Spinnangeln mit Ruten zwischen 2.40 und 3.00 m und WG von min. 5 bis max. 80 g. Bevorzugtes Gewässer ist die größte Talsperre Deutschland (Bleiloch in Thüringen), sowie die drittgrößte (Hohenwarte). Da meist mit Kunstköder auf Zander, Hecht, Barsch. Aber manchmal auch mit Köderfisch.
An den Flüssen Ilm, Saale dann bevorzugt auf Forellen.

mfg, demo


----------



## spinnracer (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich ich ich!  #h 

Würde auch sehr gerne testen. Bin am Rhein und Neckar ( im Bereich der RNPG und Hessen) sowie an verschiedenen Baggerseen im Rhein-Main-Gebiet unterwegs. 
Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, Rapfen und Barsch.

Bin mit einigen Boardies unterwegs die bestimmt beim Test und der folgenden Auswertung mithelfen - siehe bitte hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23156&page=1&pp=15


----------



## RaEma (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

dann kommt noch ein Schüler mit noch viel mehr Zeit als jeder Student dazu ;-)

Ich würde die Rute sehr gerne Testen und denke, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe sie "sehr hart ran zu nehmen"...

Bin als "Vollblut-Spinnfischer" mehrmals wöchentlich an Rhein und Stausee unterwegs und habe daher die Chance, die neue Rute auf seine Allround-Spinn-Fähigkeiten zu testen. 
Würde, um die Testbreite zu erweitern, auch mal an einen Puff fahren...

Dabei ergeben sich zwei für mich besonders interessante Extreme, die mit solch einer Rute zu fischen sein sollten und die ich versuchen werde mit der Rute zu erfüllen: Spinnen mit sehr leichten Ködern (Spinner und UL-Jigs) bis 10g auf Barsch und Forelle, und dem Twistern auf die häufigen Rhein Zander (bis 12cm Gufis).
Der Rest (Blinker, Wobbler etc.) werden natürlich nicht vernachlässigt ;-) 

Mega Testbericht und hoffentliche eine Menge guter Fangfotos kommen garantiert...

Schönen Gruß,

>>RaEma<<

P.S. Bestechungsversuche spar ich mir mal-
       harten Alkohol bekomm ich noch nicht ... ;-) und hab daher keine Chance :-(


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich wollte mich auch mal bewerben,. Ich beangel hauptsächlich die Lahn zwischen Diez und mit einem Bestand an Barschen, Döbeln , Zander, Hechten und Welsen, mit allen möglichen Spinnködern, ob künstlich (Gufi, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker) oder natürlich (toter Köderfisch am System), ausserdem würde ie Rute auch noch als Allroundrute (Wurm, Köderfisch) und würde mich freuen mittesten zu können. Desweiteren würden die Rute noch testen jede Menge befreundeter Angler und meine Halbe Familie, zum Spinnen komme ich ab Ende Januar wahrscheinlich 4-5 mal die Woche für 3-4 Stunden!
 Testberich ist selbstverständlich, und umfangreich!!!!!:m:m#:#a


----------



## Ansgar (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin,

wenn Penn meint, dass die Rute gut genug ist, um sich mit diversen Pazifik-Fischen zu messen, dann kann ich die gerne hier testen. )
Wuerde mal denken Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Blinker angeln auf Tailor, ist so ne Art Wolfsbarsch (bis >= 20 Pfund) un Gummifisch angeln auf diverse andere Fische...

Ansonsten gilt das gleiche, was ich schon in der anderen Bewerbung gesagt habe...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## duck_68 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte mich auch bewerben.

Ich gehe regelmäßig zum Spinnfischen mit vielen verschiedenen Ködern, momentan sind Gufis meine Favoriten. Meine "Hausgewässer" sind der Oberlauf des Mains und diverse Baggerseen, die unter anderem auch vom Boot aus befischt werden. Nächstes Jahr im April geht es 9 Tage zum Meerforellenschleppen rund um Fehmarn, dort soll die Rute aber auch zum Mefo-blinkern vom Ufer eingesetzt werden. Ende Mai/Anfang Juni steht der alljährliche 10 Tagesausflug nach Norwegen (Westkap) auf dem Programm, wo die Rute im Salzwasser sowie im Süßwasser auf Herz und Nieren geprüft werden würde!! 
Zum Spinnfischen bevorzuge ich momentan Ruten mit relativ steifem Rückgrat.
(Shimano Beastmaster XH und Diaflash XH jeweils in 3 m, bestückt mit Twin Power 5000 FA und Technium 4000 FA)

Meine Zielfische sind der Zander, Hecht, Barsch und nicht zuletzt die äußerst kampfstarken Rapfen, die in unserer Gegend Stückgewicht von 10 - 20 Pfund erreichen. Der Rapfen kommt bei uns sehr häufig vor (manchmal eine regelrechte Plage!!), so dass ein gezieltes Befischen mit Mefoblinkern regelmäßig zu guten Erfolgen führt! In der Regel ziehe ich mit Freunden los zum Spinnfischen, so dass ein weiterer Tester kein Problem darstellt.


Von Bestechungsversuchen distanziere ich mich deutlich :m  :m  :m 


Viele Grüße


Martin |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Timmy (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel ziehe ich mit Freunden los zum Spinnfischen, so dass ein weiterer Tester kein Problem darstellt.
> 
> 
> Von Bestechungsversuchen distanziere ich mich deutlich :m  :m  :m
> ...


  Na klaaaaaaaaar Martin-stimmt das  Gerücht,dass Du Thomas über PN einen Porsche "angeboten" hast?????


----------



## zanderheli (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Spinnfisch verrückter Österreicher würde die Penn Rute beim Zanderfischen in der Donau testen. Gefischt wird mit Gummifischen auf Zander in strömenden Bereichen. Allerdings sollte damit auch der eine oder andere Wels niedergerungen werden können. 

Zu den wichtigsten Kriterien, damit sich eine Spinnrute gegenüber ihrer Konkurrenz durchsetzen kann, zählt für mich das Gewicht. Es gibt viele Ruten, die sich zum Spinnfischen eignen, aber nur sehr wenig leichte. 

Ich besitze ca. 15 Spinnruten, momentan fische ich mit der GSP 290 von Garbolino. Für mich ein echtes Sahnestück, diese Rute müßte übertroffen werden.

alles liebe
Helmut aus Österreich


----------



## Knispel (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Denn mach ich doch auch einmal mit.
Zielfisch : Zander und Meerfo im Fluß
Fische seit 45 Jahren und habe bestimmt Geräterefahrung...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Na dann kann ich ja wohl nicht anders. Die Rute braucht einen Robusten Angler der diesen stab mal ans limit bringt.

Meine Zielfische wären:
-Zander
-Hecht
-Barsch
-wenns klappt (im sommer) Lachs/Mefo

Ich gehe meist an Seen Angeln, mit allen bekannten Spinnmethoden von Blinker spinnern Wobblern und natürlch dem Gummifisch. Da ich nur Angeln kann und ab 1.1.05 im Verein angehörig bin würde die Rute auf herz und nieren lange Zeit alles geben müssen und wenn sies nicht wert ist übersteht sie diese tortur nicht.

Lachsy und mefo nur im Sommer 3 wochen möglich (schwedenurlaub) dort wird auch auf zander u. Co. gefischt.

Also ich würde mich freuen einer der 10 Tester zu sein|supergri . Hoffe die Rute geht nicht kaputt


----------



## Lachsy (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Lachsy und mefo nur im Sommer 3 wochen möglich (schwedenurlaub) dort wird auch auf zander u. Co. gefischt.



mensch Maik, du willst tester werden, und was muss ich lesen?????? du willst mich fangen ?????????? HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Mensch, wie lange wird der drill wohl dauern, lol|supergri . Da ist mir wohl ausversehen ein buchstabe reingerutscht|supergri . Aber dich fangen wäre mir eine ehre:m .#6


----------



## Broesel (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Klar, ich möchte mich natürlich auch für einen ergiebigen Rutentest zur Verfügung stellen...  

Als hauptsächlicher Strandläufer ist das Einsatzgebiet klar...

Gewässer: Ostsee (hauptsächlich...)
Zielfisch: Dorsch, Meerforelle...Hornhecht.
Art: Spinnfischen mit Blech und Wobbler

Im Grunde genommen keine leichte Aufgabe für eine Rute zwei doch im Drillverhalten unterschiedlichen Fischarten gerecht zu werden, denn Meerforelle, als Mittelwasser- und Oberflächenkämpfer kann man mit einer recht weichen Rute recht gut Herr werden. Bei einem schönen Küstendorsch sieht das anders aus, denn die Rute erfordert schon ein recht hartes Rückrad, um den Fisch mitunter vom Grund weg zu bekommen...
Na, mal sehen, was PENN da hinzaubert...:m

Selbstverständlich würde ein Test-Bericht in Wort und Bild folgen.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Na klaaaaaaaaar Martin-stimmt das  Gerücht,dass Du Thomas über PN einen Porsche "angeboten" hast?????




Du bekommst aber auch alles raus :r  :r  :r  hat Thomas den Flitzer etwa schon angeeckt


----------



## Zanderkisser (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Um die Ab-Rute zu testen,stell ich mich doch auch sehr gern zur Verfügung.

Zielfische:Alles was auf Kunstköder beißt(Hauptsächlich Hecht,Zander)
Testgewässer:Von jedem a bisl,d. h. die tiefere Kiesgrube wird getestet,ebenso wie der flache Weiher und das kleine Fliesgewässer.
Testköder: Hauptsächlich Gufi,aber auch Wobbler,Spinner,Blinker.
Eben alles was ne gute Allround-spinnrute vertragen muß|supergri 
Ausreichend Gelegenheit zum Testen würd die Rute natürlich bekommen#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Beggersche (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Stehe ebenfalls als Testangler zur Verfügung. Bin mit 3 Freunden im Frühjahr 2005 für 10 Tage in Irland auf Hecht. Sicher eine gute Gelegenheit zum Testen. Und unabhängig von deutschen Schonzeiten. 
Zu Hause fische ich überwiegend im Saarland und Rheinland-Pfalz vom Ufer und Boot aus an Rhein, Saar und Nahe sowie verschiedenen Seen und Vereinsgewässern.
Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle. Ködertechnisch experimentiere ich gerne und häufig.

Ausführliche Testberichte sind Ehrensache.


----------



## Florian Eu (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

N'abend!
Ich melde mich FREIWILLIG ;-) als Tester der neuen "Penn- Anglerboard Edition Rute"!
Bin begeisteter und spezielisierter Spinnfischer, der als Schüler die Möglichkeit hat, oft Fischen zu gehen und dabei neues Material zu testen.
Ich Fische am Fließ- (Rhein), sowie stehenden Gwässern (Talsperre) mit einer großen Auswahl an Spinnködern. Dabei benutze ich immer meine Matrix Spinn 45 (mit der ich nicht sehr zu frieden bin) und Angel bevorzugt mit Twister und Spinner auf Barsch und Forelle. Deswegen würde ich gerne die neue Penn-Rute testen!! 

Mfg, 

Florian Eu


----------



## til (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Natürlich auch gerne Testen wollen.
Bin (fast) nur Spinnfischer
Erste und interessanteste Einsatzgelegenheit wär im April in Västervik(Ostsse,Schweden) auf Hecht.


----------



## Lengjäger (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich würde mich auch als Tester opfern |supergri 

Zielfisch, Hecht und Zander in meinen Hausgewässern Ruhr und Baldeneysee, mit Kunstködern, Schwerpunkt Gummi.

Und je nach dem wie lange der Test dauert, noch einen abschließenden Test im Juli am Sognefjord auf Köhler und Pollack. :m 

 |wavey: 
Lengjäger


----------



## Palometta (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich möchte hiermit offiziell die Bewerbung von Mac Gill unterstützen. #6

Grund:

Da ich in der nächsten Zeit kaum Zeit habe selber zu testen   weil ich mich auf Norge vorbereiten muß :q , habe ich dann warscheinlich beim Meschendorftreffen die Möglichkeit das Teil mal in die Hände zu bekommen.


Die Flaschen Ouzo #2 #g #2 werden wir dann im Kreise der anderen Boardies auf das Wohl von Thomas vernichten :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## ollidi (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

@Lamopetta
Dann können wir ja mit viel Glück die Ruten im Duett schwingen. :q


----------



## sundfisher (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Tester gesucht, ich würde sagen Tester gefunden oder besser gesagt ich würde mich gerne und ausgiebig zur Verfügung stellen.

Zielfische: Dorsch, MeFo, Hecht

Hausgewässer: Øresund und Kattegat

Bevorzugte Angelmethode: Spinnfischen Ultralight Pilking auf Dorsch mit Pilkern von 30 - 100 Gramm, Gummifisch Marke XXL, Dorschbombe und andere bekannte oder selbst erdachte Spinnmethoden auf Dorsch. Wenn der Dorsch mal nicht so will geht es auf die grossen Hechte des Esrum Sees mit der Schleppangel und dem KöFi. Naturköderangeln vom Ufer an der Nordküste auf Dorsch und Platte sind im Sommer angesagt.
Nächstes Jahr steht ausserdem Norwegen auf dem Plan wollen doch mal sehen ob die Norwegischen Dorsche nicht auch auf meine Spinn and Go Montage Marke Øresund Light Delight stehen.

Ausgiebiges testen kann ich Euch versprechen, fragt einfach meine Frau die wird Euch bestätigen wie oft ich beim Angeln bin. Ich habe das Glück ein Ferienhaus direkt am Fjord zur Verfügung (Erbgut) zu haben, in welchem wir die Sommerwochenenden verbringen und hier besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit ohne Gefahr für den Inneren Frieden den Schuppis nachzustellen. Ein Projekt für das nächste Jahr ist ausserdem der Test meiner Echolotanlage fürs Bellyboat (Eigenbau) mal sehen ob wir nicht einen 10 pfünder an die Leine kriegen der mich in den Hafen zurückschleppt.

Sollte das noch nicht reichen bin ich auch noch in Schweden auf Hechtjagd im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

@Palmottea
Sehr lobenswerter Ansatz!!! Tesrute bring ich dann mit!

Währe nett, wenn noch mehr Leutz für mich voten würden :q :q :q
-> und dass dann auch noch dazu führt, dass ich Tester werde.


----------



## Palometta (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> @Lamopetta
> Dann können wir ja mit viel Glück die Ruten im Duett schwingen. :q



Alles klar mein Dicker  |supergri 


zu zweit machts auch mehr Spaß :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Das Zitat kam von Ollidi, der Dicke bin Ich! :q

und wennschon schwingen wir zu dritt...


----------



## monthy (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin, Moin 

gern würde ich für Penn die Rute testen wollen.

Hierbei werde ich  den Grenzbereich der Rute unter die Lupe nehmen. Das heißt, ein Einsatz auf der Ostsee beim Ultralight-Pilken( und Blinkern) und in meinen Hausgewässern mit großen Wobblern /Blinkern Hecht,Zander und Barsch erschrecken....!! Ein Umpfangreicher Bericht ist natürlich selbstverständlich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch berücksichtigt zu werden 

Petri Heil aus Niedersachsen 
 #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Schade, dass mir die Zeit, die Mobilität und das Knowhow fehlt  :c    

Ist bestimmt mal ne schöne Sache.
Naja, vielleicht klappts ja auch mal bei mir  :m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Mich würde es mal interessieren wann es denn soweit ist zu testen und wann feststeht wer die 10 Glücklichen sind, die sich dazu bereiterklärt bzw. beworben haben, die Rute zu testen.


----------



## wurmboda (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Da will ich mich auch mal als Tester für diese Rute bewerben.

 Ich angle seit ca. 28 Jahren, davon seit nunmehr 5 Jahren nur noch auf Raubfische. Die Hauptzielfische sind Hecht und Zander. Mein Hausgewässer ist die Isar wo ich hauptsächlich unterhalb von Stauseen mal in der Strömung aber auch in der ruhigen Kehrströmung im Sommer mit Wobbler oder den toten Köderfisch auf die Pirsch gehe. Im Herbst und Winter verwende ich meist Gufis aber auch Blech (Blinker, Spinner) um damit den ein oder anderen Raubfisch auf die Schuppe zu legen. Als Beifang könnte ich schon so machen kampfstarken Schied (Rapfen) erbeuten. 

    Ich bin meist ein bis zwei mal die Woche (im Winter ca. 2Std, im Sommer bis zu 6Std) am Wasser.

 Während der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander (1.2 - 31.5) angel ich ab den 1.3 wieder auf Forelle die bei uns gerne in der Strömung unterhalb den Stauwehren steht. So manches Aitel (Döbel) konnte dort auch den kleinen Spinner oder Wobbler nicht wiederstehen.

    Ab 1.6 gehts wieder den größeren Raubfischen (Hecht und Zander) in den 2 Stauseen vom Boot aus an den Kragen.

 Die Ringe der Ruten werden meist mit einer geflochtenen Schnur zu kämpfen haben außer im Winter wo ich dann wieder eine monofile Angelschnur einsetze.

   So nun hoffe ich auf eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung so nach dem Motto: "Die letzten werden die ersten sein" #6#6


----------



## ollidi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar mein Dicker



Du willlst ja wohl meinen durchtrainierten, gestählten Körper nicht als dick bezeichnen. :q

@monthy
Hi Stefan, Du darfst die Rute dann auch mal anfassen, wenn ich als Tester auserkoren wurde.m :m


----------



## Palometta (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Das wird ja ein durcheinander   |uhoh: 

Jeder hat von nem anderem die Rute in der Hand  |rolleyes 

Und wenn wir wirklich zu Dritt in die Ostsee steigen hat die an dem Tag auch ne Tide wie die Nordsee :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ja Hallo Leute ich würde die Rute einmal die ganze Fischpalette durch testen(siehe auch in meinem Profil .
Ich würde vom Blinker bis zur leichten Pose alles mal probieren.
Ich angele an Seen(natur und künstlich) Bächen , Flüssen.
Freuen würde ich mich auf eine Zusage als Tester.
MFG TAker_der_Faker


----------



## H.Uwe (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

|wavey: Hallo,
würde die Rute auch gerne testen, gehe auch viel Angeln und da Vielseitigkeit
gefragt ist und die Mosel als Gewässer noch nicht aufgetaucht ist würde ich die Rute auf Hecht, Zander und Forelle testen.
MfG Uwe


----------



## FlorryB (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal als Tester!

Angeln würde ich mit dem guten Stück in Rhein und Ruhr beim Zander- und Aalangeln. Im Sommer gehts auch wieder nach Norwegen, wo die Rute natürlich auch mit dabei sein würde.

Also denn hoff ich mal auf nen zusätzliches Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## ollidi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Dann machen wir halt ein Rutenschwingertreffen. :q
Auf jeden Fall kommen dann die besten Testergebnisse zusammen. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nun hier sind WIR ...!!!*
> mit einer kurz Bewerbung
> 
> Wer sind wir
> ...


Wann bekommen die Auserwählten denn eine Info...ob und wie lange sie Testen dürfen...

Im Namen der gesamten CRF Gruppe 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## -=KDD=- (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ähm ja, falls es noch nicht vorbei ist... ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch als Tester.

Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Rapfen im Rhein (Strom, Häfen & Buhnen sowie Altwasser) sowie an einer Kiesgrube.
So oft es mir mein Studium erlaubt,  also sehr oft .

Freue mich schon auf`s Testen.
Gruß


----------



## gunny (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

moin meine daten stehen ja im profil,also ich würde gern die rute auf herz und nieren testen,gehe leidenschaftlich gerne an den rhein ,issel,schiffbare gewässer halt,bei dem köder kommt es immer auf die situation an mal köfi mal kunstköderwürde mich über die zusage als tester sehr freuen,mfg gunny|wavey:


----------



## GoGoFisching (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

da bewerbe ich mich doch mal schnell.

also ich würde sie testen in meinen vereinsgewässern, d.h. in einem sehr tiefen see und auch etwas flacheren seen. Ist bestimmt interessant zu wissen, wie sich der köder in tieferen abschnitten führen lässt. Testen würde ich sie auch hecht, zander, barsch. aber natürlich auch spinnfischen auf forelle ist drinn


----------



## Aalthorsten (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Auch ich möchte mich als Tester bewerben. Ich werde dann die Rute ausgiebig in der Ostsee auf Dorch und Mefo testen.Zeit dafür habe ich genug.


----------



## Raufischkiller (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich würde sehr gerne eine Rute testen, ich habe schonmal eine Rute getestet, aber es war keine Penn, würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Palometta (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hallo Leute .......die Tester sind schon längst ausgezählt 
 :q  :q 

Wer's nich glaubt schaut hier 

War ja auch mehr als genug Zeit um sich zu bewerben   

Und wer zu spät kommt bestraft das Leben ......

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Bevor hier Missverständnisse aufkommen:
Der von Palometta genannte ist wirklich "durch", da gehts um die Testruten zur Aktionsermittlung.

*In diesem Thread hier kann man sich weiter bewerben!!*
Da gehts drum, die ersten Vorserienruten zu testen, wenn wir mit der Entwicklung soweit sind und bevor die endgültige Serienfertigung startet!!


----------



## Michael-Neo (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

jo dann bewerb ich mich auch ma hier als "Vortester" der AB-Edition Rute von Penn 
den kurze bewerbung hab ich ja shcon geschrieben als es um die anderen testruten ging, bze. steht auch im profil.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Palometta (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Alles Klar Thomas #6

Dann steh ich auch zur Verfügung  :q 

Am liebsten hätt ich ne 3m version mit kurzem ohne Kork Griff  

Damit ich mit dem Teil auch ins Salzwasser kann 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Rotauge (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ach ich mach hier auch mal mit, bin im nächsten Jahr in keinem Verein, und daher in vielen verschiedenen Gewässern unterwegs, Seen, Flüsse (Rhein...). Garantiere für einen ausführlichen Testbericht mit vielen Bildern....  |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bekommen die Auserwählten denn eine Info...ob und wie lange sie Testen dürfen...
> 
> Im Namen der gesamten CRF Gruppe
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


 

Möchte nur nochmals im NAMEN der CRF dran erinnern...:q !!!

Aber mit Ernst dabei #6


----------



## spinnracer (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich habe bald leider viel Zeit - so ohne Arbeit  #q Dann würde ich gerne testen.


----------



## RaEma (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Tach!
Bin zwar immer noch 17  #q  , vielleicht gehen diesmal aber auch Ruten an Jugendliche raus  #v ...
Bewerbung hierfür hab ich ja schon in diesem Thread geschrieben.

Allen ein fohes Neues,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## nikmark (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin,
ich würde, weil ich selber gesehen habe, wie einer dem Angeln wirklich verfallen ist, "the doctor" vorschlagen !

Dat iss ne jute Jung und lebt mit und für das Angeln !

.....seine sehr interessanten Berichte und Freude am Angeln, sowie seine Fachkenntnis sollten ihn als Tester in die erste Wahl bringen !


Nikmark


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich hoff des is noch neet zu spät um sich als Tester "freiwillig zu melden" 

Also, bin absolut Raubfischverrückter Neu-Boardler! 
Meine Lieblingsfische: natürlich Hecht und Co., wie schon gesagt, aber auch Karpfen und Co. sind vor mir nicht sicher!

Zu den Gewässern: 5, zum teil, ganz verschiedene Vereinsteiche
                           Zwei "kleine Biotopseen"
                           grosser Stausee in Thüringen
                           kleine bis mittlere Forellenflüsse unseres Vereins

Die Sache mit den Schonzeiten ist auch nicht so schlimm, da ich in 2 verschiedenen Bundesländern fische und zusätzlich noch Privatgewässer zur Auswahl habe. Und während der Raubfischschonzeit gibt es ja auch noch die Friedfische und Waller (bei uns keine Schonzeit)

Auserdem ist zu sagen das ich mir sowieso immer mal neue Ruten zum Testen und Probieren zulege und gern mit Sportex und Co. vergleiche.

So, ich hoffe das war kurz und aussagekräftig genug!


----------



## Joka (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hallo

Jetzt wo es bald wieder losgeht,und ich es kaum noch erwarten kann endlich wieder am Wasser zu stehen,bewerbe ich mich auch mal 

Also Zeit zum Testen habe ich in hülle und fülle und ich würde die Rute testen in folgenden....


 Testgewässer :

Seen,Teiche,Fließgewässer von tief bis flach und von schnell bis ruhig fließend.


 Testmethode :

Mit Gummifisch,Spinner,Blinker und Wobbler von floating bis deeprunner jeh nach Gewässer.


 Testzielfische:

  Alle Raubfische,besonders auf Hecht,Forelle und Barsch.


Hoffe ich hab nix vergessen |kopfkrat

edit....
Und doch noch was vergessen 
Am 24.3 fahre ich für 10 Tage nach Norwegen,wo ich sie natürlich auch testen könnte :m

mfg lars


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nun hier sind WIR ...!!!*
> mit einer kurz Bewerbung
> 
> Wer sind wir
> ...


 

nun ja wenn die Rute dann bis zum Freitag da wär könnten WIR sie noch einem Dauertest unterziehen...:m 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## petrikasus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin Guido,

hast Du fein geschrieben!#6 

Leider bist Du sechs Wochen zu spät:m . Nikmark und Killerwels haben welche bekommen, so daß Ihr auf dem Meeting ausgiebig testen könnt.


----------



## angelcarsten (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

nee  das is doch schon für die nächste angel grins:m :m :m


----------



## Joka (5. März 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

ist das jetzt hier schon gelaufen oder wie |kopfkrat


----------



## Sersh (16. März 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Moin!

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es noch möglich ist sich als Tester zu bewerben? Falls die Tester noch nicht feststehen, wüßte ich gern, wie die Auswahl der Tester stattfindet (Auslosen oder die ersten Bewerber zuerst oder ...)!? 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. April 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Da hier irgendwie kein "Einsendeschluss" verkündet wurde, möchte ich mal ein knappes "*Bewerb*" in den Raum werfen. 

Würde die Rute am Rhein und am Vereinsgewässer und auch gegen Herbst des Öfteren an einem Put and Take See nutzen. 

Testbericht wird selbstverständlich dann abgeliefert. 

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Waller, Barsch
Rolle: DAIWA Samurai
Schnur: Geflochtene


----------



## fzZzzz (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

DITO, würde mich dann auch bewerben !!!!

Gewässer wären Neckar und Nebenflüsse, sowie verschiedene "kleinere" Seen in der Umgebung von Stuttgart und Reutlingen. Und mein Hausbach hier im Ort ! Also wäre ich vorallem für den Test von kurzen Ruten geeignet (1,8m -2,4m) .

Bevorzugte Methode wäre das Spinnfischen mit Wobblern und Gummifischen. Zielfischen sind Forellen, Barsche und Zander.

Hoffe mal es ist nicht zu spät, da mir diese Testidee sehr gefällt !!! Testberichte wären auch kein Problem, Digicam und Stift sind vorhanden, sowie ein halbwegs talentierter Fotograph  .

Grüße Flo


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

TESTER GESUCHT !?
würde ich gerne machen.
hausgewässer ist die ostsee um fehmarn.
angle vom boot auf dorsch, plattfisch und wenn die turisten weniger geworden sind traue ich mich wieder an land und versuche nes auf me`fos.


----------



## Ghanja (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Evtl. sollte man diesen Thread ja mal schließen (ist nicht böse gemeint) aber die Testruten wurden bereits Anfang des Jahres verschickt und die Geschichte ist wohl erst einmal abgeschlossen.  #h


----------



## BigEarn (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. sollte man diesen Thread ja mal schließen (ist nicht böse gemeint) aber die Testruten wurden bereits Anfang des Jahres verschickt und die Geschichte ist wohl erst einmal abgeschlossen. #h


 
Stimmt doch gar nicht   Die Ruten anfang des Jahres waren Penn Millenium Ruten, deren Aktion wir bewerten sollten um daraus Vorschläge für die AB-Edition zu entwickeln.
Die AB-Edition Ruten gab es noch nicht zum Testen. Allerdings hab ich schon lange nichts mehr von der Entwicklung gehört. ;+ 
Sach mal thomas, was geht denn da ab? :q


----------



## Ghanja (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ok - Asche auf mein Haupt - das habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Bullov (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

#h nun da ich diesen fred gerade erst gelesen hab probier ich mal mein glück und bewerbe mich hiermit auch mal als tester#h ..

gewässer wäre eine grosse talsperre und zielfische zander hecht und barsch|kopfkrat


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Liegt die Idee nun auf em trockenem oder was? Wöre schon mal gut wenn man wieder was hört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

So, dauert zwar manchmal etwas länger (aus veschiedensten Gründen), aber nu gehts weiter.
Die ersten drei Vorserienruten sind jetzt bei Penn eingetroffen. Da wir nur drei Ruten zum Testen haben, haben wir Leute zum Testen ausgesucht, die zum einen sowieso viel unterwegs sind und die zum zweiten mit vielen Anglern in Kontakt sind (Kurse/Guiding etc.).

Ich habe Christian die Adressen folgender Tester weiter gegeben, die dann in den nächsten Tagen die Ruten erhalten sollten:
Franky:
Fährt mit ner genazen Gruppe (inkl. M_S) nach Norwegen, dort kann die Rute zum leichten Spinnen von vielen im Salzwasser getestet werden.
Nordangler:
Kann bei seinen Guidings die Rute nsowohl im Süßwasser (Hecht, Barsch) wie im Salzwasser (Buttlöäffel, Spinnen) auch von seinen Kunden mit testen lassen.

Knurrhahn:
Hat in den nächsten Wochen auch Fachhändler als Kunden, optimal zum testen)

Sobald dann die Tests vorliegen, werden wir das bekannt geben und evtl. nötige Änderungen bekannt geben bzw. drüber abstimmen lassen.


----------



## ollidi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hast Du gut gemacht. :m
Dann wird es ja auch ein richtiger "Hardcoretest". :m


----------



## Schuppenkiller (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hallo hier bin ich nun!

Ich würde herzlich gerne einer derjenigen sein, die diese Penn Rute testen dürfen!
Warum? Ich bin ein eifriger Jungangler (seit knapp 11 Jahren). Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit in vielen Gewässern den besten Sport der Welt zu betreiben!

So jetzt gehts los:
Nick: Schuppenkiller
Realname: Thore Voß
Wohnort: Schleswig
Verein: ASV-Schleswig
Gewässer: Treene, Langsee, Gammellunder See, Herrenmoor (eigener See vom Großonkel geerbt), Wittensee und die Schlei
Zielfische: Karpfen, Aal, Zander und natürlich Hecht
E-Mail: thorevoss@web.de

Zuguterletzt kann ich sagen, da ich einen Roller besitze und ich Unabhängig von meinen Eltern angeln gehen kann, kann ich diese Rute ausgiebig testen!

P.S. WENN DIE ANDEREN SCHLEIMEN KÖNNEN KANN ICH DAS SCHON LANGE!!!

:l ICH LIEBE DENJENIGEN DER DAS SAGEN HAT, WER DIE RUTE NUN TESTEN DARF:l 

MFG Schuppi alias Thore Voß


----------



## Nordangler-Sohn (29. August 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Mein Vater ist schon eifrig am testen. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, soll die Rute optimal zum leichten pilken in der Ostsee sein.
Aber ich denke, das wird Papa alles in seinem Bericht schreiben.

Patrick


----------



## DerStipper (5. November 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

wie sieht es denn im moent aus mit den Ruten is es abzusehen wann man die kaufen kann?


----------



## Nordangler (5. November 2005)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Gute Rute kann ich nur sagen.
Bericht folgt.

Sven


----------



## Sockeye (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ja was iss nu....;+ 

Sind die Ruten alle abgebrochen? Is PENN der Meinung die AB-Member ham keine Ahnung?? Waren die Testergebnisse so katastrophal, dass die Serie eingestampft wird???


...oder heisst sie jetzt RK-Spinnrute...:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Das mit der AB-Rute von Penn hat sich erledigt, leider. 

Gibt also nicht mehr zu Testen.#d


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Und warum ?


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Ich stelle mal kommentarlos einen Link zur Verfügung.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64640


----------



## nikmark (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Habe zwar auch eine der Ruten bekommen (2.te Wahl), aber jeder weitere Kommentar zu Ch. Diebisch und unserer Aktion ist nun wirklich nicht mehr nötig.
Blamabel !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*



> Blamabel !!!


Hat es bis heute nicht nötig gehabt sich zu melden!


----------



## Pete (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

wenn aus der sache vielleicht was werden soll, dann mit jemandem, der ein wenig enthusiasmus hat...was ist mit balzer...die haben mit der matrix serie tolle blanks zum pilken auf den markt gebracht...hab in magdeburg lutz hülse kennengelernt...er ist produktentwickler v.a. neuer rutenkonzepte (da sind neue schnuckelteile entwickelt worden...va.im feederbereich, aber auch feine, ultraleichte bootsruten mit multiberingung...ich sach nur plattfisch vom boot aus...:l )...vielleicht sollten wir uns mal mit dem sachsen unterhalten...zu dem hätte ich jedenfalls mehr vertrauen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Das doch mal was Pete.... Ich wäre dafür, wenn wir eine AB-Rute noch haben wollen. Ich fände es fein... #6!


----------



## Maik Otto (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Hallo,



> da sind neue schnuckelteile entwickelt worden...va.im feederbereich, aber auch feine, ultraleichte bootsruten mit multiberingung...i


 
.....als Wiedereinsteiger kann ich das nur bestätigen . Extrem leichte

und fast unkaputttbare Blanks ( z.B MX 9 ) von Top Qualität zum fairen Preis

Ich hab mir die Magna Feeder Spezial , Softpilk , Havy Spinn so wie die 

Stellfisch von Balzer gegönnt und bin absolut begeistert .:l 

Das hört sich zwar wie "Schleichwerbung" an ...keine Bange probiert 

bzw nehmt die Ruten mal in die Hand.!

PS : 

wie bei den Rollen |kopfkrat mußte ich auch bei meinem "Wiedereinstieg" für

die Ruten Lehrgeld zahlen #q aber man lernt halt dazu


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

Anglerboard beendet die Zusammenarbeit mit Penn/WFT für die Rutenserie 
Anglerboardedition.

Das zunächst noch mit Penn Deutschland begonnene Projekt einer Rutenserie 
AnglerboardEdition wird nicht fortgesetzt.

Nach der Umfirmierung in WFT und nach Auslieferung der ersten Testruten hat 
sich Penn/WFT de facto kommentarlos und unbegründet von dem gemeinsamen Projekt verabschiedet:

Telefonanrufe, Faxe und Emails unsererseits blieben unbeantwortet.

Das Anglerboard sieht daher keine Basis mehr für eine weitere Zusammenarbeit.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Penn Ruten "AnglerboardEdition", Tester gesucht*

...und ich denke mir jetzt meinen Teil und werde Konsequenzen daraus ziehen ! Gutes Beispiel für Negativwerbung!


----------

